# Moving to Surrey BC



## JennyB (May 30, 2009)

We will be moving to Surrey in a few months. I have a job at Surrey Memorial Hospital. Anyone else work there or know someone that does. We will need to find somewhere to live (where is best? and affordable while I have to pay rent) and a school for our 15 yr. old daughter. Don't know that we will necessarily have to live in Surrey but need a reasonable commute time to work not more than 30 mins I think but I will not be travelling in peak hours.
Any advice welcome


----------



## RobGartner (Aug 24, 2011)

*Relocating to Surrey*

Hi Jenny,

Have you looked into the lofts and condos at The Summit House in Morgan Crossing? w ww.thesummithouse.ca

It’s an elegant residence featuring 9-11’ high ceilings on the inside and a breathtaking private rooftop patio that's over an acre in size on the outside. The units start at around 330K. 

Happy Hunting!

Rob


----------



## Vangrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

If you can tolerate a 30 min commute, you can also include the neighbouring cities of Richmond, Langley and White Rock into your search. 

As far as Surrey goes - I don't live there but I would recommend South Surrey, Cloverdale and Fraser Heights as family-friendly areas with good amenities and decent schools. These would be comparably higher rent areas that some of the more central parts of Surrey but see what you can find.

Good luck!


----------



## james2000 (Aug 25, 2011)

South Surrey is an up and coming neighbourhood. The shops and restaurants at Morgan Crossing are fantastic (Banana Republic, Mink Chocolates, Everything Wine, Steve Nash, etc). 

The Summit House features a huge rooftop patio (over an acre) with a fire pit, bbq and sun deck. 

In terms of safety and convenience, it doesn't get much better


----------

